# Older Jet JTS-10 Table Saw Question



## tcoldewey (Mar 30, 2009)

I recently bought one of these used and of course it didn't come w/ the manual. Jet doesn't seem to support thier older products at all. I don't suppose anyone has an idea where i can get a manual for this? Google wasn't much help either.
Thanks


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

This might help:

http://content.wmhtoolgroup.com/manuals/man_708100.pdf


----------



## tcoldewey (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Lew. Appreciate you sending me that. Unfortunately there are considerable differences between this one and mine. I've got model 708512. There are definitely some items that I can use due to similarities so again, thanks for the link


----------



## tinytim (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Terry, I too have an older JTS-10 table saw, probably from the 19 80's or so but it does have the owners manual….not sure of the exact model number, nothing like that clearly stated on the motor plate. I bought it from the brother in law. I can copy and mail if desired.

Tim B.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I have a 708512 and I have a manual for it.
Do you know just what you are looking for?
The pages are larger than 8.5×11 so they won't scan really well on my office scanner but if you just want the meat and potatoes and don't need the whole thing I can use my home scanner for a few pages and email them to you.
Send me your email via PM

Lee


----------



## tinytim (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Terry, my JTS-10 Manual is from 1982. Can't send a message directly until I have 5 posts so this counts as #2. I can copy if you like no problem. Also Jet has a website with manuals in pdf form, about 4 MB's each.

Tim B.


----------



## tcoldewey (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks to all for the replies. I don't really have a particular issue requiring the manual…I just like to have manuals for all my tools in case I need it down the road. I don't want to put anyone out for this…I was hoping someone knew where I could download it. Unfortunately I could not find the manual on Jet's website.

tim…have you seen the manual on Jet's webpage? that would be the best way for me to get it. Maybe I need to go back and look again.

thanks again everyone!!


----------



## tinytim (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Terry, you're welcome! No I have not seen this particular manual on the Jet site. That is the mystery. Mine says JTS-10 on the cover, plain and simple. It is on waterproof paper (or was soaked in oil by accident). I will look again for a model number somewhere for an exact match. I am like you in that I just want to have it around for reference. 'Original equipment' if you will.


----------



## ehegwer (Nov 18, 2009)

I too have a JTS-10. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Will4203 (Feb 18, 2013)

If you are willing to pay for a reproduction of a manual. This guy digitizes and clean up the manuals and then reproduces them better than the original. He has the JET JTS-10 #708512 Manual. Might be worth the purchase. I am considering it. Here is the link: http://www.ozarkwoodworker.com/manuals.html


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

ya just gotta love jet. premium prices and once your tool gets to be a certain age, i guess they expect you to toss it and buy a new one, so they don't support it. he!!, i can still get parts and manuals for a lowly craftsman RAS built in the 60s! i learned my lesson where jet's concerned. once is enough, and never again. hope you guys missing OMs can get what you need.


----------



## rayrobertson (Jun 9, 2010)

Jet isn't the only one taking manuals off their sites for machines that really aren't that old. I've bought a few Rockwell machines brand new in the 80's, and their manuals are no longer on their site either. Of course, a Taiwanese company bought them since then.

Just thought I would give you guys a heads up too, we have a new site with more manuals and JET machine catalogs. Here's a link to the JET tool manuals:

JET Tool Manuals

JET-Asian JTS-10 10″ Contractor Table Saw Operator's & Parts Manual

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## tinytim (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Ray, I think you have more pages than I do. I just may give you some business.

- Tim


----------



## kkairborn (Feb 27, 2017)

New to the forum. Found this forum while looking for parts to my JTS-10MD. does anyone have the manual and could they look up the part numbers for the arbor bearing and arbor pulley? I need both, and was wondering if they used the same bearings and pulley on another model.
Thanks


----------

